# Who Wants to be on Xbox Gameplay YouTube videos



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone else here play Xbox live? I just got it and my username is *HannibalImhotep*


I have an El Gato Video Capture Card, so I will be making YouTube videos soon. And I already have a fairly active channel without the video game videos.


If you would like to be in YouTube videos for:
Minecraft
Halo
Call of Duty
etc


Add me


----------

